

Are you a one-boxer or two-boxer? - lominming
http://blog.minming.net/post/84108844602/newcomb-paradox-one-boxer-or-two-boxer

======
JoeAltmaier
Prediction is impossible with 100% accuracy, so the problem statement is
nonsense. Logic will not help you here.

In a real game, take both boxes since nothing will change. Omega is a
charlatan.

~~~
dalke
To explore the impossible even further, use a quantum random number server,
like the one at [http://qrng.anu.edu.au/](http://qrng.anu.edu.au/), to make
your choice. If several people do this, and Omega is always able to make the
prediction, then it means our understanding of quantum mechanics is deeply
wrong.

As idle curiosity, I wonder how Omega got the money.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Omega sounds like an accomplished con artist. I'm certain the money is dirty.

